# Moving to Dubai



## Iamzee (Feb 3, 2018)

Hello Members,
I am relocating to Dubai on the 1st week of March, hence would like to take your opinion on where i should stay. As my company is offering me housing with max budget up to 85k/year.
I have done my research and found couple places near my work “media City” however i was amazed by the houses layouts as some areas would be pricey but having bad lauouts and old style kitchen cabinets etc.. 
as an overview, i am interested in these few areas,
The Greens and The Views “as it has plenty of artificial guardens, but houses seem to be old and its quiet pricey.
JLT - ive heard its quiet busy? But decent aprtments 
Dubai Marina - many people told me to stay away from the temptation and traffic in there.
JVC - decent apartments, good prices, but seem to be quiet far from media city and too quiet/empty.
Taking into consideration that i won’t behaving a car the first 2-3 months, so transportation would be of an impact to me, as location matters.. would anyone be able to give me estimate transportstion fees from each location by Metro/Uber/Taxi? 
Additionally i am a single 30 years old, as i would like to be close to a good young community of people and activities, i am planing on adopting a dog tho. 

Appreciate your help! 

Thank you
Zee


----------



## Reddiva (Feb 24, 2016)

Iamzee said:


> Hello Members,
> I am relocating to Dubai on the 1st week of March, hence would like to take your opinion on where i should stay. As my company is offering me housing with max budget up to 85k/year.
> I have done my research and found couple places near my work “media City” however i was amazed by the houses layouts as some areas would be pricey but having bad lauouts and old style kitchen cabinets etc..
> as an overview, i am interested in these few areas,
> ...


I live in the Greens ( one of the older buildings al arta) and love it here. My apartment has been well maintained and i updated it with the landlords permission. You have to get the right building though. Streets 1 and 2 have the bigger apartments I love its proximity to everything, shops and the mall and that it does have the lakes and all the greenery plus it is dog friendly and clean ( many buildings in Dubai will not accept pets ) If you look at the Views you may be able to get a newer one bed in there for your money especially if you pay with one cheque. We do not pay district cooling and my DEWA for a 1 bed plus housing fee only costs me AED450 a month and that is with the aircon left on all day. 
We have a dog park where people go and if you run you will meet lots of people around the lake. I have been there for 5 years and won't move anywhere else


----------



## Iamzee (Feb 3, 2018)

Reddiva said:


> I live in the Greens ( one of the older buildings al arta) and love it here. My apartment has been well maintained and i updated it with the landlords permission. You have to get the right building though. Streets 1 and 2 have the bigger apartments I love its proximity to everything, shops and the mall and that it does have the lakes and all the greenery plus it is dog friendly and clean ( many buildings in Dubai will not accept pets ) If you look at the Views you may be able to get a newer one bed in there for your money especially if you pay with one cheque. We do not pay district cooling and my DEWA for a 1 bed plus housing fee only costs me AED450 a month and that is with the aircon left on all day.
> We have a dog park where people go and if you run you will meet lots of people around the lake. I have been there for 5 years and won't move anywhere else


Hello Reddiva,

thank you for your reply! it actually helped me eliminate couple of options, so Chiller free is a must as i can see, and not all buildings are dogs friendly, Greens look great to me, my only issue is with the house layout, i couldnt find anything decent, tho The Views are ranging all above 90k. 
do you have any insights about JVC?


----------



## Reddiva (Feb 24, 2016)

Iamzee said:


> Hello Reddiva,
> 
> thank you for your reply! it actually helped me eliminate couple of options, so Chiller free is a must as i can see, and not all buildings are dogs friendly, Greens look great to me, my only issue is with the house layout, i couldnt find anything decent, tho The Views are ranging all above 90k.
> do you have any insights about JVC?


Mosela at the Views is one of the more affordable buildings in the views and has a lovely pool. You are in a great position to haggle at the rents are coming down
JVC doesnt do it for me, it is too far out. The Greens/Views is like living in a little community and all my friends live within walking distance. Hessa street in the morning could be a traffic nightmare for you too


----------



## Iamzee (Feb 3, 2018)

Reddiva said:


> Mosela at the Views is one of the more affordable buildings in the views and has a lovely pool. You are in a great position to haggle at the rents are coming down
> JVC doesnt do it for me, it is too far out. The Greens/Views is like living in a little community and all my friends live within walking distance. Hessa street in the morning could be a traffic nightmare for you too


Thank you again! you are being a great help! 
I will consider Greens/Views only, just last question, what you think about JLT?


----------



## Reddiva (Feb 24, 2016)

Iamzee said:


> Thank you again! you are being a great help!
> I will consider Greens/Views only, just last question, what you think about JLT?


I don't know much about JLT and rarely go there. I had friends live there years ago.
Personally speaking i prefer low rise buildings ( Incase of fire i can jump as i live on the 1st floor) and am not a fan of skyscrapers


----------



## Iamzee (Feb 3, 2018)

Reddiva said:


> I don't know much about JLT and rarely go there. I had friends live there years ago.
> Personally speaking i prefer low rise buildings ( Incase of fire i can jump as i live on the 1st floor) and am not a fan of skyscrapers


does it happen that there are any vacant apartments in you building? furnished if possible?


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

JLT is not chiller free and you need to pay for the A/C, which can be quite expensive. I would estimate 6,000 a year for a 1-bedroom apartment (compared to 0 in the Greens).

JLT apartments vary widely in quality. You just need to view them in person. The towers are impressive upon first sight or when you see the view from the balcony, and there's many restaurants and cafes and small supermarkets you can walk to, but I'm not keen on a tower for fire reasons and you get used to the view soon enough, and the traffic circulation pattern around JLT only drives me crazy. 

Greens is much better.


----------



## Iamzee (Feb 3, 2018)

TallyHo said:


> JLT is not chiller free and you need to pay for the A/C, which can be quite expensive. I would estimate 6,000 a year for a 1-bedroom apartment (compared to 0 in the Greens).
> 
> JLT apartments vary widely in quality. You just need to view them in person. The towers are impressive upon first sight or when you see the view from the balcony, and there's many restaurants and cafes and small supermarkets you can walk to, but I'm not keen on a tower for fire reasons and you get used to the view soon enough, and the traffic circulation pattern around JLT only drives me crazy.
> 
> Greens is much better.


Hi Tally, 

Thank you for your inputs! as now i am quiet getting brighter image of where to live.
so now i will focus on the Greens & Views apartments only.

appreciated!


----------



## Mariposa03 (Sep 20, 2017)

As for JLT, Concorde tower and Green Lakes towers are usually chiller-free, at least according to adverts. I have been also looking for an apartment to rent in this area, and these towers are usually described as chiller free.


----------



## Reddiva (Feb 24, 2016)

Iamzee said:


> Hi Tally,
> 
> Thank you for your inputs! as now i am quiet getting brighter image of where to live.
> so now i will focus on the Greens & Views apartments only.
> ...


On occasion you will see furnished ones. There is a Greens FB page ( closed group) where you can join, although admin will ask which building you reside in ;-) 
Many people including LL from the Greens will rent their properties directly from there which cuts out the real estate agents and their fees. If your company will pay the finders fees to the real estate agent then clarke and scott and Hamptons specialise in the Greens/Views


----------



## Iamzee (Feb 3, 2018)

Mariposa03 said:


> As for JLT, Concorde tower and Green Lakes towers are usually chiller-free, at least according to adverts. I have been also looking for an apartment to rent in this area, and these towers are usually described as chiller free.


did you find anything in that area? a decent apartment? or ended up in greens aswel?


----------



## Mariposa03 (Sep 20, 2017)

Reddiva said:


> On occasion you will see furnished ones. There is a Greens FB page ( closed group) where you can join, although admin will ask which building you reside in ;-)
> Many people including LL from the Greens will rent their properties directly from there which cuts out the real estate agents and their fees. If your company will pay the finders fees to the real estate agent then clarke and scott and Hamptons specialise in the Greens/Views


I tried to enter the group but I was not accepted because I wasn't living there. So I think first you have to be a resident to be included in this group.



Iamzee said:


> did you find anything in that area? a decent apartment? or ended up in greens aswel?


Now, I'm looking for one month short term in JLT because we don't have enough time to take care of long-term rental.
But the problem with Green Lakes is that it is near metro station and road, so I think it can be noisy. Concorde is much cheaper on the other hand, and I wonder whether it is reflected by the quality of apartments.
So we will probably end up in Greens, but it might change. I will be arriving in Dubai in 4 days, so when I am there I will try to look and see with my own eyes


----------



## Iamzee (Feb 3, 2018)

i believe Greens is the most reliable, taking into consideration it has many entries, so no traffic.. but my only issue is with the apartments, looks outdated with my budget.


----------



## Iamzee (Feb 3, 2018)

StuK said:


> Airb&b is a great short term option whilst you view properties in areas that you are interested in.
> 
> The transport network here is cheap, reliable and clean - this opens your options on locations.
> 
> Your social scene would enjoy an apartment in JBR; on the marina, close to the tram and near plenty of nightlife. Meeting people and networking is a huge part of Dubai life - you'll enjoy that around the Maria. There's time to move out of the fun, when you're 50+ and you can't take any more of it!


you make a valid point, yet i dont want to live in a party place.. thats how they make it sound in JBR isnt? 
would be greatful if you can share contacts


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

If I were single, I will choose JLT or Marina over Greens. Has more things to do. Also slightly easier with no car, as having to take a taxi every where will quickly add up.

I love the Greens too.


----------



## stevesmithone (Jun 1, 2017)

Mariposa03 said:


> I tried to enter the group but I was not accepted because I wasn't living there. So I think first you have to be a resident to be included in this group.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I signed off on a one month rental today on a studio in Lake View JLT. Happy to give you details of the advisor I spoke with if you wish.


----------



## Mariposa03 (Sep 20, 2017)

stevesmithone said:


> I signed off on a one month rental today on a studio in Lake View JLT. Happy to give you details of the advisor I spoke with if you wish.


Do you think they have more apartments in JLT area? If yes, you can PM details, thank you!


----------



## stevesmithone (Jun 1, 2017)

Mariposa03 said:


> Do you think they have more apartments in JLT area? If yes, you can PM details, thank you!


Done!


----------



## Iamzee (Feb 3, 2018)

i guess i will end up either Marina or The Views


----------



## BosstjanK (Feb 10, 2018)

Can anyone tell me how much an apartment would cost in the Views? And what square footage are we talking about?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

BosstjanK said:


> Can anyone tell me how much an apartment would cost in the Views? And what square footage are we talking about?


propertyfinder.ae or dubizzle.com


----------

